

Ask HN: team based "to done" lists? - Sujan

I'm looking into improving the team happiness in a team that actually get's done and achieves much, but doesn't feel so. My idea was to use a "to done list" for some time, but ideally wanted to use a nicely designed tool for it where everybody can add his items and see what the others entered. Any tips?
======
aymeric
Side question: Do you find to-done really useful? Isn't to-do + done more
interesting than just to-done?

------
joeteplow
Idonethis.com

